# HELP Scarlet Badis won’t eat



## N&D (Dec 22, 2019)

Hello all,

We got a couple scarlet badis’ about a week ago and put them in a 10g with some endlers and threadfin rainbows. We knew they were picky eaters but didnt know how picky they really are. We feed the rest of the tank frozen daphnia but they don’t seem to go for it. They’ve gone for it every once and awhile but they spit it out after. We’ve seen them nibble at (I’m assuming live) tiny critters in the tank such as white worms. But those have not been put in the tank intentionally so I’m sure the supply is depleting. We have tried frozen blood worms and various flake foods as well and they just ignore it. The LFS said they had trouble feeding them as well but they’ve started feeding them microworms and they’ve been taking that so they will be sparing us some for us to pick up tonight to feed to ours. We’re just wondering what you guys feed your badis’ and if you guys have any suggestions on live or frozen foods that work and can be quick to culture. We haven’t been able to feed them directly for at least a week and we’re getting very worried!


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Try hatching some brine shrimp. Most fish go for these.


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

I have had them at various times - they need live food - They don't even really go for frozen. Mine ate live microworms and Daphnia.


----------



## N&D (Dec 22, 2019)

Is there any place in Vancouver that sells live cultures?


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

You can get live cultures of micro worms from Canadian aquatics, they also have daphnia cultures and brine shrimp.

I got some scarlet Badis last week as well, maybe from the same lfs. They are doing well and eating frozen baby brine shrimp, frozen daphnia and frozen blood worms I’ve cut up and are fattening up nicely. Good luck keep us updated


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

Those other fish might be faster eaters as I’ve found scarlet Badis to be a lot slower in case they get out competed for food


----------

